# What does Top Reputations mean?



## Andres (Mar 15, 2010)

When I click on the forum tab it opens up the page that lists all of the forums (duh), but at the top of the page it also list a small stats sheet. By default mine comes up to Hottest Threads (in last 7 days) and below that Top Posters (in last 7 days). I have noticed that there is a small arrow that allows you to look at other categories such as Newest Members, Top Posters, Top Thread Starters, Top Referrers, and then there is a category of Top Reputations. When I click on Top Reputations, it switches to show me the list, but it is always empty. What does Top Reputations mean? Is it good or bad to be on there? Why isn’t anyone ever on there and how do you get on? I just wanna have a good rep, ya know. 

(P.S. – When I checked just now I was #11 on Top Posters. I’m gunning for that Top 5, so watch out!)


----------



## Skyler (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know for sure what it means, but it might be intended to reflect the most thanked person. It might not be coded yet.

Oh, and good luck with the Top Posters thing. I'm #7, so you'll have to catch me first.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 15, 2010)

It may be a vBulletin thing--other boards I'm on allow users not only to thank a post but to add to a poster's reputation for giving a useful post. On a larger board, it helps a reader to know who's worth reading and whom to skip. I imagine it's turned off here for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 15, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> It may be a vBulletin thing--other boards I'm on allow users not only to thank a post but to add to a poster's reputation for giving a useful post. On a larger board, it helps a reader to know who's worth reading and whom to skip. I imagine it's turned off here for a variety of reasons.


 
That's true, I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Andres (Mar 15, 2010)

Skyler said:


> I don't know for sure what it means, but it might be intended to reflect the most thanked person. It might not be coded yet.
> 
> Oh, and good luck with the Top Posters thing. I'm #7, so you'll have to catch me first.


 
I'm coming! (he says with another post)


----------



## Skyler (Mar 15, 2010)

Andres said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know for sure what it means, but it might be intended to reflect the most thanked person. It might not be coded yet.
> ...


 
And another excuse to add one of my own.


----------



## Andres (Mar 15, 2010)

Skyler said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Skyler said:
> ...


 
BTW, when I looked now, you were #5. (DO NOT RESPOND TO THIS. IT WAS FOR INFORMATION PURPOSES ONLY)


----------



## Skyler (Mar 15, 2010)

Andres said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...


 
Thanks, but I already knew that.

And I always make a point of thanking people who do me a favor, even if it's not especially helpful.


----------



## Curt (Mar 15, 2010)

Skyler said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Skyler said:
> ...



You two are so childish. (OK, that won't get me into the top 245, but it's one more post!)


----------



## Skyler (Mar 15, 2010)

Curt said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...


 
"Of such are the Kingdom of Heaven", right?


----------



## Andres (Mar 15, 2010)

Curt said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...


 
 (this was the most childish smiley configuration I coud come up with)


----------



## Skyler (Mar 15, 2010)

Andres said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Skyler said:
> ...


 
Oh, please... you can do better than that!



I hope no one here suffers from epilepsy.


----------



## Dewi Sant (Mar 15, 2010)

You guys are certainly adding to your posts as you gun for top posts, but have considered what it's doing for your Top Reputations (re: OP)?


----------



## JML (Mar 16, 2010)

Andres said:


> When I click on the forum tab it opens up the page that lists all of the forums (duh), but at the top of the page it also list a small stats sheet. By default mine comes up to Hottest Threads (in last 7 days) and below that Top Posters (in last 7 days). I have noticed that there is a small arrow that allows you to look at other categories such as Newest Members, Top Posters, Top Thread Starters, Top Referrers, and then there is a category of Top Reputations. When I click on Top Reputations, it switches to show me the list, but it is always empty. What does Top Reputations mean? Is it good or bad to be on there? Why isn’t anyone ever on there and how do you get on? I just wanna have a good rep, ya know.
> 
> (P.S. – When I checked just now I was #11 on Top Posters. I’m gunning for that Top 5, so watch out!)


 
I just checked and you are currently #5.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 16, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > When I click on the forum tab it opens up the page that lists all of the forums (duh), but at the top of the page it also list a small stats sheet. By default mine comes up to Hottest Threads (in last 7 days) and below that Top Posters (in last 7 days). I have noticed that there is a small arrow that allows you to look at other categories such as Newest Members, Top Posters, Top Thread Starters, Top Referrers, and then there is a category of Top Reputations. When I click on Top Reputations, it switches to show me the list, but it is always empty. What does Top Reputations mean? Is it good or bad to be on there? Why isn’t anyone ever on there and how do you get on? I just wanna have a good rep, ya know.
> ...


 
This is true.

I shall have to add more posts to my repertoire in order to combat this rising threat.


----------

